# Special Moments



## GanjaGuru (Oct 17, 2005)

Summer of '67: Hearing Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds for the first time while on my very first acid trip.

Feel free to add your own.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Oct 17, 2005)

summer of 05 first time smoking salvia listening to the foo fighters and going to another dimension..


----------



## puffadder (Oct 17, 2005)

1974-- Hitting the first bong I'd ever seen. It was made out of a Brut bottle (cologne, not champagne). At that time you could get a four-finger bag of good Mexican for ten dollars.


----------



## Hick (Oct 18, 2005)

summer of 1970...my first "close encounter" with the opposite sex!!!!
Now there's a moment...


----------



## stonedpilotsa (Oct 18, 2005)

Fullmoon In The Middle Of The Kleinkaroo, South Africa, Super High On Shrooms, 2003


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Oct 18, 2005)

summer before 7th grade....taking my first rip on a joint, and realizing I would be doing the same thing for the next 70 years probably


----------



## stonedpilotsa (Oct 18, 2005)

amen to that 70years of smoking


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Oct 19, 2005)

winter of '97~ Listening to Black Dog and blazing for the first time.


----------



## BkPhate (Oct 19, 2005)

Summer of 03... Rolled my first blunt (Newb)


----------



## PurpleHaze (Oct 19, 2005)

Last summer, me and a bunch of my friends skipped school and smoked about a pound of some pretty good stuff. We played street fighter and halo listening to some chopped and screwed Bone thugs N Harmony CD... One of the best days of my life ;_;


----------



## DoobieSnax (Oct 21, 2005)

2001... Okotoks A.B... Solar flares and northern lights were going crazy with a full moon in the sky. Then it started to rain. Me and my bud were wasted on zoomers in a little clearing in a thick forest.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Oct 22, 2005)

PurpleHaze said:
			
		

> Last summer, me and a bunch of my friends skipped school and smoked about a pound of some pretty good stuff. We played street fighter and halo listening to some chopped and screwed Bone thugs N Harmony CD... One of the best days of my life ;_;



a pound? thats amazing man. 16 ounces. 448 grams. 179.2 "dimes"...64 quarters....thats a buncha weed dude


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 22, 2005)

*can't remember the year.....i blame it on 20 years of smoking chronic that makes me fail in remembering years.....i just remember the moment.....

high on acid at the Pink Floyd concert.......that damn pink pig flying across the sky......*


----------



## phuch (Oct 22, 2005)

1st dead show. Buffalo rich stadium


----------



## PurpleHaze (Oct 24, 2005)

Bubonic Chronic said:
			
		

> a pound? thats amazing man. 16 ounces. 448 grams. 179.2 "dimes"...64 quarters....thats a buncha weed dude


 
Lemme rephrase, we bought a pound and smoked some of it that day, but there was alot left over and we all split it 16 ways. It was like the week of neverending weed... thats a pretty good feeling.

Now, let me tell you about this Saturday... My boy had a party at his house while his mom was gone. One of the people that went brought some dro. I'd heard about it, but didnt think it was so potent... He had about 5 grams of it, and I took maybe two hits... it was insane dude, I'd never been that high before.. then there was some techno song on the radio and I could feel the vibrations and it was like...wow.. too hard to describe. Ive never had anything other than regular old street seller weed, but Im going to try to get some dro ASAP, thing is it costs like 10x more


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Oct 25, 2005)

shitty around here the chron goes for 4xs "swagg" "dirt" or "regs" go for


----------



## mojomon (Nov 12, 2005)

Walking through a burning church, stoned, trying to find the exit.  We (myself and another foolhhardy adolescent) had been in the cellar, sucking down sacrament wine and toking up.  The fire had started in the attic and spread quickly.  By the time we reached the upstairs, walls were burning and smoke just starting to get thick.  Made our way out and later went and smoked a fatty to celebrate our good fortune.


----------



## BeaArthur (Nov 12, 2005)

A few weeks ago... Pearl Jam show in town. Had one too many squares of my special Brownies. Grooving to the music during intermission (when the buzz kicked in).  Pearl Jam put on a great show, just enough lights, just enough rock, just enough trippin...


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Nov 13, 2005)

wow mojoman


----------



## rasta (Nov 14, 2005)

june 97 first time made love to my wife (SMOKED WEED MADE LOVE ALL NITE ON CLEARWATER BEACH FLA. SUNRISE WAS GREAT ,KNEW SHE WAS THE ONE)


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 14, 2005)

Right on, rasta.


----------



## mahakala (Nov 25, 2005)

Summer of 2001. Was buying for my mother who suffers from severe back pain and had to show her how to smoke. I had never done it but I had a friend show me so I could show my mom. So my dad, mom, sister, her husband, myself and my girlfriend sat on the deck and passed 4 or 5 joints around and talked, listened to music, and watched the tail end of a meteor shower. It was the first time for most of us, but is was an incredible bonding experience.


----------



## michaelskunknasty (Nov 26, 2005)

summer 2005. After smoing weed for 18 years or so I finally own my own home and started growing. Its like falling in love all over again. I gained a whole new appriciation for Mary Jane. They are such cool ******* plants. I got three big budding females with about a month to go. When I harvest I suppose that will be my special moment.


----------



## pwepeach (Nov 29, 2005)

it the only thin that helps my cluster headachs


----------



## BUDDHA LOVA (Nov 29, 2005)

Very resent 5 days ago got a free 1/4 and a pack of king sized rollies and had the best 20 minz of my life 20minz cause with the added tabbaco


----------



## smokey (Dec 4, 2005)

Spring of 03 in texas walking down a old county road in the city where i went to college. My brother, a friend(who had both smoked befor) and I blaze for my first time ever. by the time the blunt was to a roach i was so high i had passed out in the road and they where trying to walk me up. lol. Just like that i knew i was in LOVE.


----------

